# Freaky eyes



## BuckMKII (Apr 10, 2012)

I caught this clear nose skate this summer at Jekyll. I thought its eyes looked freaky and snapped these pictures.


----------



## carver (Apr 10, 2012)

Really cool,thanks for sharing


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2012)

Neat - never saw one before!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2012)

That is cool!


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Apr 10, 2012)

Wild......!!!


----------



## quinn (Apr 10, 2012)

way cool man!


----------



## leo (Apr 11, 2012)

That is really a neat set of eyes, good shots of them too


----------



## Hoss (Apr 11, 2012)

Never seen those before.  Cool eyes and photos of em.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Apr 11, 2012)

They do have wild eyes!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

